# Honk...



## Banned (Jun 26, 2010)

I love this pic...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 26, 2010)

Of course, this is based on the more popular sign: "Honk if you love Toronto. Text while driving if you don't."


----------



## Banned (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha...very true. 

I am guilty of texting while driving, but I've gotten better.  Now I only do it at red lights, and if there's no cop in sight .


----------

